# Samsung rear projection layer alignment



## Addy (Oct 21, 2007)

http://storage.us.to/img/jpg/100_0795.JPG

As you can see with the image, the color layers on my TV are misaligned. Using the self-focus feature rarely does anything, but if you're lucky it will fix the issue for a couple minutes, before it is broken again. 

What can I do to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Call the manufacture or the place you purchased it from. If it is under warranty, then they can get it fixed.


----------

